# Plant ID please?



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Usually I know my plants, but I bought this one from IPU because I didn't recognize it.

Anyone have an idea?

Closest one I found online is Limnophila sp. Broad. Rare plant if this really is it.

It's the purple plant with serrated leaves growing vertically on the middle left.










Thanks!


----------



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

interesting. A Ludwigia of some sort? I'll keep my eye open.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

It has grown out a bit. I think what you see there is still partially an emersed form. I'm pretty sure its good ol' Limnophila Aromatica now. I'll post a pic tomorrow when the lights are on.


----------

